# any answers



## peepers (Jun 22, 2010)

I am leaving the armed forces in 22 months and will be moving to the Malaga area.
So here goes, can i reap some pearls of wisdom.

My pension is £750 a month till 55 then goes to £1500 till the end.
We are mortgage free and will have a rental income of £650 a month.
We have 2 children 2 and 5 and wish to put the eldest into international school (has some learning difficulties).
My wife is a qualified nurse,personal trainer, Aesthetic practioner (Botox), and qualified in numerous fitness classes step boxecercise etc.
I will be looking at either a out door pursuit buisness or just golfers pick up and tailor made packages when they land.

So here goes am i a dreamer with this , i mean lets be blunt from what i have read the people who have come out to be on holiday for life dont seem to make it. We fully intend to be integral with the locals and spek Spanish (we are in Spain after all).
I dont want a Bar or to live on a dream just be able to come home and BBQ next to a pool while my wife holds my hand way into retirement and beyond.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

peepers said:


> I am leaving the armed forces in 22 months and will be moving to the Malaga area.
> So here goes, can i reap some pearls of wisdom.
> 
> My pension is £750 a month till 55 then goes to £1500 till the end.
> ...


At present, 1400 pounds wont get you far I'm afraid! Its not impossible and the exchange rate will play a big part in whether its doable or not! International schools in this area are around 600€ a month for primary. I assume you're going to run a car?? 

I'm deliberately ignoring any income you may make by working here cos jobs and opportunities are very scarce. If you can do anything it'll be a bonus but its not sensible to add it to your calculations until you are established which could be years as things are

I always think at this stage, people should come over and take a look. Sort of fact finding mission, with a bit of a holiday thrown in??!!

Jo xxx

P.S. Sorry I sound such a miserable bag lol!!!! Hi and welcome to the forum xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

If it wasnt for the International school I would say you might be fine in the North. I know of people around here who have a good standard of living on £1400. The scholl costs though may break it


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

private school will be the killer, having said that i have a friend with an ortistic (spelling) son, he came accross at that sort of age and integrated very well into spanish school, don't rule it out - make some enquiries into that avenue. Another friend of mine is a french teacher who spent years in high schools in the UK. He now works in a private school and said he would not use them - lots of kids from rich parents who dont want to learn. Don't discount state education - really go for the integration - i am sure that just like the UK they have facilities or special schools for kids with learning difficulties.

i agree with jo though - Dont come out trying to make a life, come out, make enquiries, find out if there can be a life and then when you are sure build one.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> If it wasnt for the International school I would say you might be fine in the North. I know of people around here who have a good standard of living on £1400. The scholl costs though may break it


I would agree with this. It would be quite manageable in this area if it weren't for the school fees. Naturally you will want to do plenty of research but as regards the money alone I would say not impossible. Good luck on your fact finding mission.


----------



## peepers (Jun 22, 2010)

*Thanks*

Yep no probs got the hint that we have to come over and see for ourselves lol, i do appreciate that you guys have seen so many dreamers to coin a phrase come and go 
but i do believe that as a family unit with our heads screwed on and feet on the floor its possible, the only limitation will be an imagination, were not to proud to eat beans on toast once a week my waist line could do with it. going to go for a month bus man holiday and give it a go without burning our bridges back here we don't have to sell the family home to fund this it will be done on savings and military pension alone.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

peepers said:


> Yep no probs got the hint that we have to come over and see for ourselves lol, i do appreciate that you guys have seen so many dreamers to coin a phrase come and go
> but i do believe that as a family unit with our heads screwed on and feet on the floor its possible, the only limitation will be an imagination, were not to proud to eat beans on toast once a week my waist line could do with it. going to go for a month bus man holiday and give it a go without burning our bridges back here we don't have to sell the family home to fund this it will be done on savings and military pension alone.



Yeah, sensible way to go. Cos if you dont try it, you wont know and if it doesnt work, you havent thrown all you have into it!!! Keep us posted tho, have a good nose thru the forum, anymore questions just ask and good luck - what's that saying? "expect the worst, but hope for the best!!!!"

Jo xxxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

peepers said:


> Yep no probs got the hint that we have to come over and see for ourselves lol, i do appreciate that you guys have seen so many dreamers to coin a phrase come and go
> but i do believe that as a family unit with our heads screwed on and feet on the floor its possible, the only limitation will be an imagination, were not to proud to eat beans on toast once a week my waist line could do with it. going to go for a month bus man holiday and give it a go without burning our bridges back here we don't have to sell the family home to fund this it will be done on savings and military pension alone.


Dont forget though, unless you pay into the system, or are of UK pensionable age, you may have to tale private health care for the family. You may have that covered. Car insurance maybe, and all the other things that life brings!

Just take everything into consideration


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

I am ex forces and chose to move over to spain 6 years ago, have never looked back, i do not get my pension until 10 years time. i sold the uk home and chose a mobile home on a residential park, just another option for you.


----------

